# Painting micrometers



## ARC-170 (Sep 5, 2022)

I've mics that have chipped paint on the "U"-shaped part. Is it possible to take apart the mic without ruining it and paint the U part and maybe clean the other parts while I'm at it?

I realize the one anvil is bonded to the U, but I could cover that with tape.

I realize they are tools, and these chips are cosmetic (the mics all check out fine), but I do like them to look nice. I also realize the paint may be baked on or something. I'd just like the option of sanding out the previous owner's marks and repainting them.

The only exception is my grandfather engraved his initials on his 0-1" Starrett micrometers that are now mine. I'll keep that.


----------



## sdelivery (Sep 5, 2022)

If at the end of the day if they are still accurate then do what you like.


----------



## sdelivery (Sep 5, 2022)

But post before and after photos....


----------



## markba633csi (Sep 5, 2022)

The U shaped part is called the frame BTW
Touching up the paint is perfectly fine, just don't get any into the rotating parts

-Mark


----------



## benmychree (Sep 5, 2022)

If you don't want to address a further inquiry asking how to fix your ruined micrometers. go ahead with the proposed work.  Micrometers work just fine with careful cleaning and a few drops of oil.


----------



## great white (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## ARC-170 (Sep 5, 2022)

Thanks for the video links. I found those. I've only watched the top one. It was too long; I wish these people would rehearse or get to the point.


----------



## ARC-170 (Sep 5, 2022)

benmychree said:


> If you don't want to address a further inquiry asking how to fix your ruined micrometers. go ahead with the proposed work.  Micrometers work just fine with careful cleaning and a few drops of oil.


How would they be ruined? That's why I posted. If this is not a good idea to take them apart, tell me why. 

I don't like carved initials, etc. and am capable of sanding and adding filler to "erase" them, BUT, I won't do it if this will ruin the mics. I'd like to know details as to how they would get trashed.


----------



## ARC-170 (Sep 5, 2022)

The second video showed him reassembling it, but he didn't really explain how he got it to point to zero.


----------



## ARC-170 (Sep 5, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> The U shaped part is called the frame BTW
> Touching up the paint is perfectly fine, just don't get any into the rotating parts
> 
> -Mark


Thanks! I knew it had a name, but I couldn't think of it.


----------



## ARC-170 (Sep 5, 2022)

This is a detailed write-up that describes assembly and calibration.








						Evaluate, Repair and Adjust a Second-Hand Micrometer
					

Evaluate, Repair and Adjust a Second-Hand Micrometer: Good tools are expensive. Good precision tools are very expensive. The first precision tool for most people is a dial or electronic caliper. A reasonably inexpensive caliper may indicate to a precision of 0.01mm (0.0005") and have a claimed acc…




					www.instructables.com


----------



## benmychree (Sep 5, 2022)

English translation of video?


----------



## Bone Head (Sep 6, 2022)

If you're thinking of baking the new paint be aware it could possibly cause harm to the frame.  Just my opinion. 
Pretty doesn't always get the job done.  You want pretty?  Buy new mics.


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 6, 2022)

A nice wrinkle-finish paint and a mild heat cure after would do those frames a treat.


----------



## great white (Sep 6, 2022)

ARC-170 said:


> Thanks for the video links. I found those. I've only watched the top one. It was too long; I wish these people would rehearse or get to the point.


Yeah, agree. Too long and too much rambling.

I usually turn the sound off and just scroll the video time to see what I need to see. The rest is just all filler to me, so I do my best to “skip it”.


----------



## snoopdog (Sep 8, 2022)

I wouldn't, but just me. If they are accurate, who cares. My hay baler works, it ain't pretty, my pickup truck too. I got nobody to impress, but I do see a sense of pride in something that looks good, and if that's the motivation , by all means. They are your mics.


----------

